# Bilt hamber autowash - major disapointment



## rik220

Hi all,

I bought some bilt hamber autowash and I have to say it the one of the worst shampoos I have used. Using a teaspoon to 5 litres it was not slick, and not much suds. So I doubled the amount, no better. 

Is it just myself unimpressed with this? I threw what was in the bucket down the drain and used some sonax red summer, instantly much much better! 

Rick


----------



## Soul boy 68

There was a review here some where on a comparison test with a selection of shampoos and I am sure Bill Hambers auto wash came out on top. Hopefully someone will dig up the thread.


----------



## rik220

Soul boy 68 said:


> There was a review here some where on a comparison test with a selection of shampoos and I am sure Bill Hambers auto wash came out on top. Hopefully someone will dig up the thread.


There is and I bought it based on how good the review was. I thought sonax red summer was slick and it finished quite low in that comparision test...


----------



## Soul boy 68

rik220 said:


> There is and I bought it based on how good the review was. I thought sonax red summer was slick and it finished quite low in that comparision test...


Quite surprising really, I guess it's all about opinions and people's tastes and you are entitled to your opinion. I thought about getting Built Hamber auto foam but now even I am not so sure about it.


----------



## rik220

Soul boy 68 said:


> Quite surprising really, I guess it's all about opinions and people's tastes and you are entitled to your opinion. I thought about getting Built Hamber auto foam but now even I am not so sure about it.


That's true.

In all honesty it feels like washing the car with plain water.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

I've been using Red Summer too and have been very impressed. Nice and foamy, and very slick between the mitt and panel. I bought a bottle of Autoglym Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner last week, and I had actually forgotten how good it is. 

I suppose what I'm saying is that I sometimes forget about the excellent products that are available in your local motor factors. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Gixxer6

I have BH Auto Wash and think it's a great shampoo. The first time I used it I followed the recommended dilution to see how good it really is and used 5ml in a bucket and it produced plenty of bubbles and was slick too. 
I did double up (or more) on the dilution a few months ago and found the shampoo to be very slick with even more bubbles than with 5ml. 
@rik220 maybe you have shampoo from a bad batch? Where did you but it from, was it a reputable shop?


----------



## SKY

Auto wash is a low suds formula and is quite different to most other shampoos. 
Its cleaning power is amazing and it's my winter go too wash formula. 

I used to mix it a bit with dodo sour power if I wanted some suds.


----------



## Soul boy 68

With so many shampoos on the market, us weekend warriors have never had it so good, we are really spoilt for choice :detailer:


----------



## rik220

Bought it from polished bliss. Friend bought some as well and I actually used their first because curiosity got the best of me. Wasn't impressed then but I seen a batch number printed on it and thought maybe a bad batch but trying my own was no different. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

Soul boy 68 said:


> With so many shampoos on the market, us weekend warriors have never had it so good, we are really spoilt for choice :detailer:


Very true SB. Variety is, after all, the spice of life.

Powermaxed shampoo cleans incredibly well too, although this for me is of little consequence as I have a slightly obsessive pre-wash routine. So bubbles and slickness really do it for me.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## wish wash

This is my current shampoo, I think it's great. It doesn't foam up like a lot of other shampoos but it's more than slick enough for a safe wash. You have to use it with warm water for best effect. All I do is fill a bucket with a little hot water, put the shampoo in and slosh it with my hand for 20 seconds. This always gives me loads of suds.


----------



## firehorse

Hi,

I just used BH Autowash today, 5ml in about 7.5L of warm water from the sink. Low foam but slick enough on the car. I live in South London so the water is hardish. No problems cleaning the car.


----------



## Mikesphotaes

Just need to sue the reviewer then

I bought it on the basis of that review too and am quite happy, although my triple wax has more suds.


----------



## Ben_W

I bought and was also very, very underwhelmed. I've gone back to BTBM, well, at least would do.if Royal Mail had bothered delivering it from CYC.....


----------



## neilmcl

I suppose the amount of suds does vary dependant on the prevailing water hardness. I've use it at my parents in Lincolnshire where the water is very hard and, whilst it still does the job OK and is quite slick, the suds were very far and few between. Whereas using it here in Nottingham, where the water hardness is slightly less albeit still a hard water area, the difference is like chalk and cheese, loads of suds to go round. Having said that I still prefer Wolf Chemical's White Satin.


----------



## Brian1612

I bought it and gave my bottle away as like some here found it not that slick or sudsy. This was using super soft scottish water also.


----------



## rik220

Ben_W said:


> I bought and was also very, very underwhelmed. I've gone back to BTBM, well, at least would do.if Royal Mail had bothered delivering it from CYC.....


What shampoo is this?

My water is very hard also, but adding more didn't seem to make it more slick.


----------



## neilmcl

rik220 said:


> What shampoo is this?
> 
> My water is very hard also, but adding more didn't seem to make it more slick.


Dodo Juice Born to be mild (BTBM).


----------



## bigkahunaburger

I haven't got on with Auto Wash myself. The issue for me is low suds in my hard water area. Next to no suds transfer to the paint and those in the bucket dissipate in no time. I know the suds do nothing but I like them and it's not like you can't have a shampoo that does it all. 

In the shampoo review thread it's a similar story with wildly differing experiences with the Gary Dean shampoo. This is the only BH product that I don't get on with though. It's not that it doesn't do its job, but I do prefer the way other shampoos work.


----------



## cobra

it's my go to wash too, i find it excellent and use it all winter, have you got a bad batch? email them and see or post in their sub forum


----------



## galamaa

*autowash is very good shampoo*

I use also a lot different shampoos and its far the best. Ok also first impression I look that don't bubble well but later I understand that it not the case for me. For me is more important that product don't dry so fast summertime like others more bubbles shampoos. After that I don't need use qd, because there not dry shampoo on the paint and after rinse all come off really well. And it cut through dirt really well and some minor water edge it also washing off. Damned this is very good shampoo and disorve first place. I am not optimist -I am informed pessimist


----------



## Ben_W

bigkahunaburger said:


> I haven't got on with Auto Wash myself. The issue for me is low suds in my hard water area. Next to no suds transfer to the paint and those in the bucket dissipate in no time. I know the suds do nothing but I like them and it's not like you can't have a shampoo that does it all.


These were my feelings exactly. Lack of suds, a complete lack of slick feeling and generally just disappointed. BTBM does have all of these. Yes, it's more expensive but I don't really mind. Pay for what you get etc.

BH has been relegated to my wheel wash shampoo.


----------



## cargainz

Sounds funny for you to say you "would rather use water", whilst you are entitled to your opinion any video/illustration of what you are talking about, OP?

Its next on my shopping list as I have other Bilt Hamber stuff. It has solid reviews and I have attached an extract from PB below.



Polished Bliss said:


> Which products are the stand outs in the range? This is a tough one to answer, as they are all very good, but for us the main highlights are auto-wash, auto-wheel, cleanser-polish, double speed-wax and surfex-HD. Bilt Hamber auto-wash is a highly concentrated pure shampoo that works brilliantly and offers class leading value for money.


Looking at a youtube vid of someone with BH AutoWash. I can't say I would rather use water than BH Autowash, water has got zero cleaning power compared to car shampoos. 5 liters of water for a start wouldn't look like that.


----------



## Ben_W

Ask to see the same video 5-10 mins later.

Like a bad pint, all of those suds will have gone. Least they will for me. I live in the Midlands. Fairly middle of the road in terms of water quality.


----------



## Hawkesybaby

I'm like a broken record on here when it comes to sonax Red Summer... by far one of the most underrated shampoos out there!

6 quids from ecp for a decent bottle! I'd have that any day of the week!


----------



## JoeP

Tried BH auto foam for the first time the other day and found it a massive disappointment. Literally no foam!? At all.


----------



## Gixxer6

JoeP said:


> Tried BH auto foam for the first time the other day and found it a massive disappointment. Literally no foam!? At all.


BH is known to produce little foam when compared to other products, the cling time is also somewhat short BUT what it does very well is clean. I've tried other snow foams which cling much longer but they never cleaned as well as BH Auto Foam.


----------



## cargainz

Guess who came out on top? Shampoo's Reviewed and Rated (in a Shootout)



Shampoo Shootout said:


> The Table
> Bilt Hamber Auto-Wash 49/50 & Garry Deans The Perfect Soap 49/50
> ODK Jet 47/50
> CarChem 1900:1 46/50
> Nanolex Pure Shampoo 45.5/50 & EZ Car Care Supercharged 45.5/50
> Wolf's Chemicals White Satin 45/50, Optimum Car Wash 45/50 & WoWo's Dry Shampoo 45/50
> Bitemax Cleanmax 44.5/50, Bouncers Slick Mick 44.5/50, Adam's Shampoo 44.5, Kyrstal Kleen Choccy Wash 44.5/50, AVC Banana Lux 44.5/50 Detailers Passion Super Sudz 44.5/50 & AutoGlanz Bubblicious 44.5/50
> CarPro Reset 43.5/50
> Nasiol Cleanion Pro Shampoo 43/50 Fictech Red (and Black) Bubble 43/50 & Slick Monkey Slick Suds 43/50 & RaceGlaze AquaGlide 43/50
> Finish Kare #118 Shampoo 42.5/50
> .50.Cal Tracer Shampoo 41/50
> Zaino Z7 40.5/50
> Dodo Juice Born To Be Mild 40/50 & Garry Deans The Perfect Soap (old version) 40/50
> Lusso Auto Bathe 39/50
> WoWo's Wax Shampoo 38.5/50
> Angelwax Shampoo38/50
> Gtechniq Gwash 35/50 & Auto Finesse Lather 35/50 & Ammo Paint Cleanser 35/50
> Chemical Guys Mr Pink 34.5/50
> AM Bubbles 34/50, Obsession Wax Purify 34/50
> Orchard Autocare Bramley Bubble Bath 33/50
> Sonax Deep Gloss 30/50


For the guys with BH Autowash, please show us how it has zero cleaning power to the point you would rather use water. Something doesn't add up.


----------



## bigmac3161

As above autofoam is watery finish but it cleans much better than all those thick clingy foams which is what the whole point of snowfoam is supposed to be about. Even if the topic is autowash shampoo


----------



## Ford8loke

Another vote here for sonax red summer. Dj btbm is one i also need to try. 
Does anyone here use nanolex pure? It also looks a good shampoo.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## suspal

Been away a while,still the same blame game.


----------



## ed87

I've tried a few 'fancy' shampoos and have gone back to megs gold class, it's great stuff


----------



## Peter77

+1 for Sonax red summer. Performs well for the price


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## todds

I realise that many members of DW have little time for "Autoexpress" but year in,year out for the last few years in tests they have rated Bilt Hamber Autowash shampoo as number one


----------



## Soul boy 68

Cookies said:


> Very true SB. Variety is, after all, the spice of life.
> 
> Powermaxed shampoo cleans incredibly well too, although this for me is of little consequence as I have a slightly obsessive pre-wash routine. So bubbles and slickness really do it for me.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603


It sounds like I'm stating the obvious Cooks but for me the pre wash routine is more important than the wash itself and like yourself I too am slightly obsessive with my pre-wash routine.


----------



## suspal

Every step is as important step as the previous step,miss one and anything followed up will be compromised.FACT.


----------



## armufti

Was just reading the review and I'd actually just bought some too based on that. Hopefully it's a bad batch otherwise this is going to suck! Might be looking at some perfect soap if it is as sudsy and slick as people keep saying 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## neilmcl

Ben_W said:


> These were my feelings exactly. Lack of suds, a complete lack of slick feeling and generally just disappointed. BTBM does have all of these. Yes, it's more expensive but I don't really mind. Pay for what you get etc.
> 
> BH has been relegated to my wheel wash shampoo.


Funny, as I have those the other way round.


----------



## Gorselea

I agree with Sky. Def great cleaning power.


----------



## bigkahunaburger

Ben_W said:


> These were my feelings exactly. Lack of suds, a complete lack of slick feeling and generally just disappointed. BTBM does have all of these. Yes, it's more expensive but I don't really mind. Pay for what you get etc.
> 
> BH has been relegated to my wheel wash shampoo.


I've no doubt it's a great shampoo it's just that it doesn't seem to play nice with West Mids 300-350 ppm water.

I have tried it cold/hot/warm with and without pressure washer etc. I'll keep it until I've one the lottery and can use DI water for the entire wash process 

On cleaning power: I have yet to use a car shampoo that doesn't clean the paint really well. I don't even know how I would measure the cleaning power of one against another. If Anyone is worried about shampoo cleaning power, they need to get acquainted with ones of Bilt Hamber's many halo products- Auto Foam


----------



## rik220

cargainz said:


> Sounds funny for you to say you "would rather use water", whilst you are entitled to your opinion any video/illustration of what you are talking about, OP?
> 
> Its next on my shopping list as I have other Bilt Hamber stuff. It has solid reviews and I have attached an extract from PB below.
> 
> Looking at a youtube vid of someone with BH AutoWash. I can't say I would rather use water than BH Autowash, water has got zero cleaning power compared to car shampoos. 5 liters of water for a start wouldn't look like that.
> 
> Lets fill a bucket with - YouTube


I said it felt like using plain water, i.e very high resistance with a lambs wool wash mitt over the paint.

5ml to 12 litres! Maybe a full bucket performs better than 5 litres?!


----------



## mangove21

Just try carchem, enough suds to please, very slick and cleans brilliantly! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Yeah, Carchem's good as is 3M, AG BSC. Never used any brand of shampoo ever that doesn't 'work'. 
Never tried BH.

For me, these shampoo tests trying to determine "the best" are all nonsense anyway-It isn't a level playing field.

No two vehicles will have the same crud on them. 

If it cleans, it cleans.


----------



## padhinbed

I always put BH Auto Shampoo in to a half filled buket, then top up using the pressure washer to get a good amont of foamy bubbles and a slick shampoo. I use about 10ml though to a bucket which may help and bucket is 1/2 hot water and the remaining cold from pressure washer.


----------



## Ben_W

I tried mine again this afternoon but upped the amount used by 4 times to 20ml. It was far better, much slicker and the suds lasted longer. However upping the amount used by this much affects its price point. The one thing I did note on the bottle is that it says to use 5ml of product in a bucket of water. Doesn't say how much water though.....wonder if I've been over diluting as I've a pretty bug bucket....

Now I've never questioned its cleaning ability, which remains good. It doesn't streak or leave marks and doesn't seem to dry out.

I'm still going back to BTBM, if I can ever get it delivered.....


----------



## neilmcl

Their website suggest 5ml for a 10L bucket.



> *How To Use*
> 
> auto-wash is a highly concentrated car shampoo - just a 5ml spoonful (1 teaspoon to a 10 litre bucket) is sufficient. Its low viscosity ensures it pours easily - the measured amount should be emptied into a clean bucket before adding the warm water thus generating a thick lather for paintwork cleaning.
> 
> auto-wash can be used neat as a pre-wash spot cleaner using a clean swab for removal of very stubborn oily films.


----------



## JoeP

Gixxer6 said:


> BH is known to produce little foam when compared to other products, the cling time is also somewhat short BUT what it does very well is clean. I've tried other snow foams which cling much longer but they never cleaned as well as BH Auto Foam.


Will be giving the snow foam another chance, I read nothing but good reviews about the product but when I applied at the correct dilution rates there was barely any soapy suds.


----------



## saabfan

I used BH auto wash today for the first time. Used 5ml to 10 litres of cold water out of the garden hose. Suds were OK. It didn't lose them over time either. We have hard water on the south coast. It didn't feel as slick as my normal Zymol auto wash. I'll try it with warm water next time as it was the first time this year that my hands have got frozen washing the car. First impressions are 'it's OK'. Definitely no wow factor like the Zymol.


----------



## Bod42

AutoWash is 2000:1 so for a 12L bucket you need 6ml MINIMUM. If you are in a hard water area then you will need more. 

I have used AW for years and have no complains plus I know it leaves absolutely nothing behind which is exactly what we want so our waxes/sealants can perform as they should.


----------



## roscopervis

I'm in the camp that think Autowash is excellent - the suds is a show thing, the surfactants that make suds just take up space in the shampoo that will otherwise be used for cleaning or something else useful. 

Same with Autofoam - mega foam doesn't equal mega cleaning! Bilt Hamber have obviously spent a while in creating their products to function properly first, with smells and looks coming way down the list. I prefer that to all show and no go, so to speak.


----------



## Brian1612

I personally find a product with suds to feel that bit more slick. In this day and age no reason why a shampoo shouldn't foam up nicely and it's a personal preference of mines.


----------



## james_death

I like auto wash , yes budgie all suds but great cleaning ability, you really do only need the 5ml.

It may not seam like its cleaning if you need lots of suds and a greasy feeling between your fingers but it does clean well.


----------



## EVO6RSS

I really like it as well. Cleans really well. If you are using the US 5 Gallon buckets, that's 22 and bit litres. Gonna need more than 5ml at the recommended dilution ratios. As I'm in a hardish water area (350ppm), I end up using about 30ml per wash to get good suds..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deje

5 Gallons (Us fluid) equals to 18.9270589 Litres .


----------



## EVO6RSS

5 gallon imperial = 22.73.. hmm. Goes to check buckets.. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle_241

I Use bilt hamber autowash alot, currently just started my second bottle of it, i find it a great shampoo best on the market for sure, i put about 10 ml in my bucket and fill with warm water and it produces loads of suds and foams over bucket before it full. Not sure why your having a problem tbh.


----------



## ah234

saabfan said:


> I used BH auto wash today for the first time. Used 5ml to 10 litres of cold water out of the garden hose. Suds were OK. It didn't lose them over time either. We have hard water on the south coast. It didn't feel as slick as my normal Zymol auto wash. I'll try it with warm water next time as it was the first time this year that my hands have got frozen washing the car. First impressions are 'it's OK'. Definitely no wow factor like the Zymol.


Half of the wow factor with the zymol is the smell :argie: must pick some up on the next halford 3 for 2

Have to say I found a similar experience when using BH, going to try it again and use 20ml or so in the bucket. Didn't feel slick with 10ml in 20 litres (hard water area)


----------



## Bod42

Well I just got the 1L bottle delivered so I'm sticking with AW for a long time :lol:


----------



## SystemClenz

Have to say we're not a fan either, obviously we're used to suds and have used a lot of different shampoos over the years, this felt like I was washing with plain water, no slickness so ended our usage very quickly, I tried lots of different ratios but still felt like I would just cause damage, I have some left which if your local you can try some before you buy, this is just my opinion and respect others, we switch between Autofinesse Lather and Gwash, both leave nothing behind:thumb:


----------



## savbmw

*Same product - different opinions!*

I found Autowash to be a great product - I use it as recommended and I think it does a great job (I always use BH autofoam to pre-clean - irrespective of which shampoo I use, and this really helps make the washing process a breeze). I remember reading rave reviews for Blizzard Snowfoam from Obsession Wax - I tried all sorts of ratio mixes but could never get it to work for me - yet others loved it!!
At least when it comes to detailing, if you don't like a particular product, you have plenty more to choose from. :thumb:


----------



## saabfan

saabfan said:


> I used BH auto wash today for the first time. Used 5ml to 10 litres of cold water out of the garden hose. Suds were OK. It didn't lose them over time either. We have hard water on the south coast. It didn't feel as slick as my normal Zymol auto wash. I'll try it with warm water next time as it was the first time this year that my hands have got frozen washing the car. First impressions are 'it's OK'. Definitely no wow factor like the Zymol.


Having used 15ml for the last couple of washes in a 13.5L Meguiars bucket with warm and cold water, the results are much better. Suds and slickness were great. Miss the smell compared to the Zymol but the shampoo does the job well.


----------



## c87reed

I use 10ml to a 20 litre bucket. I fill with warm/hot water (my water is slightly hard). I find that a quick blast of the pressure washer in the bucket once filled provides some suds. Does clean well in my view. I use a Microfibre Madness pad, maybe this also has a positive affect.


----------



## jamiepollock643

I got this recently and find it excellent. I get plenty of suds and a very slick feeling, the car is ceramically coated but none the less. I can believe some having issues with it however based on my own findings with the mess that was Garry Deans "Perfect soap" I found this to be exactly like some of you are describing, like washing with water and no suds, yet others thought it was amazing. There's no doubting a lot of issues are down to circumstances.


----------



## wish wash

I've just finished my first bottle and I've found it really good. Cleans well, plenty of suds for me. My waters hard. 

It does say contains chleating agents to deactivate water hardness. How much this works I don't know.

Got some gyeon bathe+ to test at the weekend


----------



## bigbruiser

I have soft water i cannot stand this BH shampoo, the suds just go in like 2min and feels like washing you car with just plain water.

On my shelf for shampoo's that are better, yes even the simoniz 

Meg's Shampoo plus
Meg's Soft Wash Gel
Auto Finesse Lather car shampoo
Simoniz Wash and Wax


----------



## mangove21

bigbruiser said:


> I have soft water i cannot stand this BH shampoo, the suds just go in like 2min and feels like washing you car with just plain water.
> 
> On my shelf for shampoo's that are better, yes even the simoniz
> 
> Meg's Shampoo plus
> Meg's Soft Wash Gel
> Auto Finesse Lather car shampoo
> Simoniz Wash and Wax


Autofinesse doesn't foam up either though, and certainly doesn't clean that well. Can't beat carchem 1900:1 Tbh

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------

